# Sports book



## khanhvd21 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello,

I am a university student at the University and I am writing a dissertation on sports books. I have done a lot of research online and found that many sports books look very similar but have different designs.
I would really appreciate it if you could return me any feed.
The core subjects are:
How could a SB be improved?
What would make a customer switch form one SB to another?
How could a new SB on the market be competitive when there are so many available SB active? 

Tks!


----------

